# Minimum bandwidth required for Uber app



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Using AT&T plan that gives 4G LTE speed up to 2 GB per month and 128 kbps if I exceed the limit. Is it possible to get Uber partner app running smoothly at that speed? I also run Waze navigation app. I Uber part time and $40/month is all I can afford with the peanuts I earn. Thanks. 

Here's the exact terms:
"Data for Smartphone: Includes 2 GB of high-speed data. Data usage exceeding the 2 GB high-speed allowance will result in reduced data speeds of up to 128 Kbps for the rest of your 30-day term."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I typically use less than 1GB running pax and partner app on my phone for about 15 hours a week on the street.


----------



## KiaScott (Dec 10, 2015)

You should be good to go with that.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I typically use less than 1GB running pax and partner app on my phone for about 15 hours a week on the street.


I'm averaging around 1.5 GB with 20 hrs/wk. Seems like Waze is a bandwidth hog.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

KiaScott said:


> You should be good to go with that.


Thanks... I was just concerned partner app might run less than optimal at 128 k.


----------



## MicGruber (Oct 9, 2017)

Bill Collector said:


> Thanks... I was just concerned partner app might run less than optimal at 128 k.


at 128, it won't receive any requests. if the bandwith isn't it at least 1 gigabits per second or more.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone that says it wont run at 128 hasnt tried it. It runs fine. Not ideal but it's not a problem and you wont miss pings.


----------



## MicGruber (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes and with even a lower upload speed than that it's a server doesn't know that you got the ping, it's as if you never got it.

Yeah I tried it and it really sucks, far less than ideal.

But doesn't matter the workaround is reset network settings and then you get 24 hours of Good Times.


----------



## Aquariusdaniel (Mar 15, 2019)

The ride ping is just few bits of data. 128kbs is more than enough for any Driver app.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

2GB is nothing nowadays. You can find much better phone plans for around $40/month from prepaid MVNO.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd keep track of how much data you use in 2 weeks and if you're over 1 GB I'd search for a different plan. You can have 8 GB of data with AT&T Prepaid for $40 with auto pay. Tax isn't included, so it's closer to $45/month.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

After 2Gb 128 kbps only possible if you sitting next to the cell tower. In most cases your actual speed would be much slower .., not even enough to run reliably U/L apps and navigation map of your choice. You’ll miss more $ than you trying to save. You should go unlimited with the best cell service provider in your area.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I tried to drive using a hot spot. first day with 20 trips completed, the hotspot shows my phone used up 405.23MB. Oh my. 2G wont even last for 5 days, or estimated 20MB per trip.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

AT&T Prepaid is bumping the data on the plan I already mentioned from 8 GB to 16 GB on a promotion that ends in July. Auto pay is required. https://www.att.com/prepaid/double-data-offer.html

Verizon Prepaid is even upping their data, but it's $5 more and you get 15 GB. Verizon Wireless also doesn't include tax in the price. 
https://www.verizonwireless.com/prepaid/


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

dens said:


> 2GB is nothing nowadays. You can find much better phone plans for around $40/month from prepaid MVNO.


I drive uber/lyft full time, and 2GB is just barely enough. But I use a dedicated phone for driving, so it doesn't get more data use from web surfing etc.

I use a Tello 1GB plan, $11.50/month including 911 FUSF taxes and fees. Tello had a "double data for 6 months" promo, so I get 2GB for now. In a few months, I'll have to pay another $5/mo. For that 2nd GB, but $16.50 is still good.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bill Collector said:


> I'm averaging around 1.5 GB with 20 hrs/wk. Seems like Waze is a bandwidth hog.


If you're not married to Waze, you can save some data usage if you switch to Google Maps and use its "offline maps" feature. This keeps a full copy of one or more selected areas of the map on your phone, and during navigation it pulls map data locally from your phone instead of constantly downloading over the cellular data network.

While you're on WiFi, tap the menu button in Gmaps and select offline maps. From there, select a chunk of the map large enough to cover the area you drive, name it, and let it download to your phone. You can add multiple selections. While still in the offline maps section of Gmaps, hit the settings gear icon at top-right, and make sure the download preferences is set to "over WiFi only" so you don't waste cellular data to update your map selections. Once a month check in on these selections and make sure they're up to date, otherwise they will expire.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I do not think the Uber app will work at 128 kbps. Whenever I am not getting pings I check my data throughput via SpeedCheck Pro and if its less than 1mbps I relocate to a better area and the pings resume...


----------

